# Startabond AFB & Osage Lil' Crow Nibbler



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2015)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_8046_zpslieq1dnz.jpg
Finally found some more Stratabond sure was costly but well worth the reward, as this call came out like a champ! Black Stratabond with African Blackwood cap and Osage bell cap, and composite inserts,,,,

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 13, 2015)

What the differents between strata bond and spectra ply?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2015)

stratabond is much more tighter then spectra ply, it is also very very hard, not brittle but super strong. I have to resharpen my chisels when I turn it, the best tool is my carbide inserted ones, they cut it like butter, then I follow up with HSS. Stratbond was made by Rutply Company which burnt down in 2014, this is why it is becoming so hard to get hold of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2015)

Rutland doesn't sound like they were a very well run business, nor a good company to work for. Sounds like the owners are going to take the money and run. JMO based on reading numerous article about it over the months.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2015)

I don't doubt it, probably headed to Mexico under another name, but their product is sweet!


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2015)

Where's the best place to get Stratabond? Chuck


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 13, 2015)

I just got a large panel of spectra ply in. I also have 5 3x3x11 blanks in different colors.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2015)

you got any chilli pepper red?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2015)

I did a search on it and found wood craft has it in pepper mill blanks


----------



## Sprung (May 13, 2015)

Call looks sharp!

I was curious as to what Stratabond was when I first saw this thread and searched it out. Found that CSUSA has some in a few colors - 2-3/8" x 2-3/8" x 16".


----------



## Jason Needham (May 14, 2015)

Is this the same company as dymond wood?


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

Jason Needham said:


> Is this the same company as dymond wood?



Yes. Here's their website:

http://www.rutply.com


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I did a search on it and found wood craft has it in pepper mill blanks



I never did find them on their site got a link?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 14, 2015)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/67/3576/Strata-Bond-Laminated-Project-Blanks
my bad this is where I got them not woodcraft

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/67/3576/Strata-Bond-Laminated-Project-Blanks
> my bad this is where I got them not woodcraft



Out of stock on all of them. Wasn't too crazy about them really, except for those Rainbow blanks I really liked that one because of the colors. I guess I'll just have to make do with these lousy burl and swirl and curl and FBE blanks overflowing from my stock.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 14, 2015)

I'll sell you every rainbow piece I have... If I haven't burned it. I hate it!



Kevin said:


> Out of stock on all of them. Wasn't too crazy about them really, except for those Rainbow blanks I really liked that one because of the colors. I guess I'll just have to make do with these lousy burl and swirl and curl and FBE blanks overflowing from my stock.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'll sell you every rainbow piece I have... If I haven't burned it. I hate it!



I'm only interested in a couple of mill blanks. What do you hate about it?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 15, 2015)

Several guys get aggravated with real stratabond because it is so hard to turn, I have no problem with it, as I resharpen when I have to and polish each time, so I could see if a guy was to be frustrated during a turning. But again, this material is super hard because of the birch impregnated resin, so you should expect it to be difficult, but....man oh man the end results are amazing. Elliot why not post some pics of what you have to sell?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 15, 2015)

I will when I get a chance. Exams week starts Monday and I just started in another baseball league.. Work starts next week also. But I'll try tonight or tomorrow


----------

